# Stahls� CAD-PRINTZ Offers Full-Color Transfers For Dye Sublimated Performance Fabrics



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ CAD-PRINTZ Offers Full-Color Transfers For Dye Sublimated Performance Fabrics*

Stahls’ CAD-PRINTZ®, a service that allows you to upload your artwork and receive ready-to-heat-apply logos, is now available in a dye-inhibiting heat transfer material called SuperTEK™ Sublistop™. 

Designed for application to dye sublimated performance fabrics without scorching or burning, CAD-PRINTZ SuperTEK Sublistop is lightweight and has excellent stretch and rebound. It has an innovative charcoal-based lining that inhibits sublimated dyes from bleeding through. Most orders ship within 24 hours. 

Stahls’ CAD-PRINTZ® full-color digital transfers are the ideal decorating solution when screen printing and embroidery are not an option. Decorating neoprene, nylon or leather is no problem for CAD-PRINTZ. Apply over seams or near zippers. It’s perfect for left-chest logos and hard-to-decorate six-panel caps.

With low minimums and no per-color fees, CAD-PRINTZ full-color digital transfers are a cost-effective decoration method when you need a design printed fast. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

